

Google Video chat on Android - varunkumar
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2011/04/video-chat-on-your-android-phone.html

======
guelo
This is great since for some reason Skype doesn't do video on Android, and
stuff like Qik doesn't have the uptake yet.

